# Hi I'm new here, Helen's the name :)



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi I am Helen and I come from the south east, I am 26 and have been married for 2 and a half years to Mike. We have been trying for a baby for about a year now. And have been diagnosed with policystic ovaries last July. I am currently taking Chlomid. But have been told that there is a good chance I may need a Laperoscomy to help get my periods back to normal. I am slightly overweight, but am finding it a real struggle trying to lose it. I am seeing a dietician regulary and am doing plenty of walking and sit ups but having no joy. Anyway thats a bit about me. Love Helen xxxxxxxx


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Helen
I'm Mandy and I'm from the south, Portsmouth area.Have you tried Paul Mckenna's weight loss system, Its not about dieting but unchanging habits, I started it two weeks ago and have lost 5lbs, you can eat anything you like do a small amount of exercise and never feel hungry.Oops this is suppose to be about infertility ah! I've been trying for five years, and went uninformed by the NHS for a good few years that my chances of getting pregnant were zero,Naturally obviously!I've just joined the site tonight and think I'm addicted already.Hope to talk soon.
Mandy


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya thanks for the welcome, how do I go about finding out about Paul Mckenna's weight loss thingy I would love to know. I have asked my dietician about having Metformin but she just poo poo's it along with my consultant.I'm not sure whether to just keep asking until they get fed up with me and give me them.... Welcome by the way!!


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

We got ours from QVC shopping channel, where abouts from the south east are you?


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm from sunny ol' Bexhill on sea............. the cemetary with lights LOL


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you say you might have to have a laporoscopy? How do you get your periods back from this?


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Well they drill holes into the ovaries, I was actually talking to my doc about it and he said it's not really known why it works but it does. It's an old method that has been updated, it used to be known as wedging ( I think thats what he called it) where they take a segment away from the ovary and it brings the hormone level back down to normal. My periods are regular when I am taking Chlomid, and have started to come back each month by themselves but they are much lighter compared to when I have taken Chlomid.


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

That sounds barbaric, its amazing what they can do.Have you got to go on a waiting list for this or are you going private? Have you got it booked already.Do I seem nosy or what!


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

lol not at all, no I have been put on the waiting list, it's about 6 months. But I may not need it if I manage to get pregnant befor hand, or my periods come back properly. I will keep you informed. So are you married? tell me about yourself, I'm gonna benosey now LOL


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Helen and Mandy

I just wanted to wish you a warm welcome to fertility friends.

I hope that u find the site helpful.

If you both have pcos, we have a pcos thread where you can join other ladies with pcos for a natter ask questions and exchange experiences etc.

Helen the lap with the treatment for the ovaries is called ovarian drilling.

I have had this surgery, in october 2002, before this i had periods roughly around every 3 months, after this surgery, i had periods between 28 to 31 days and really has helped with the ovulation.

If theres anything u need to ask feel free to ask away

Lots of of love luck and 
Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks you so much for the lovely welcome. I am making friends already and have only been on here about an hour.


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya helenmoo 

glad you found the chatroom 

catch you another time - night 

Love Mini xx


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

Ive gone to pot now, did write a whole lot of stuff and its gone somewhere 
thanks for the welcome, this is the first time in my life I've ever done a chat room ooh its so much fun!
Chat soon
Mandy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Helen

Just wanted to say   and welcome.

Why not pop on the clomid forum and say hello.  I'm currently on Clomid and have just had a laparoscopy.  

You will get a lot of support from this site. Take care x


----------



## freddy (Feb 7, 2005)

hi Helen
Like I said last night I did write an essay about my situation,but some how it got lost, so won't go to mad today but in 2000 I had an ectopic was told other tube was O.K so carried on trying for another 2 years unsuccessful, had another op told 15% chance hung on to hope that it might happen,went to see about having my other tube cleaned threw so to speak, basically I was told its not worth the trouble this was October last year so now we are saving for IVF+ICSI. Did do egg share programme but this was unsuccessful for me and have been told I'm not allowed to do it again as it lessons my chances, although would really like to as it would speed the process up for me and give someone else hope for the chance I do sometimes think its such a crawl world.I'm 34 DH is 44 he has two children 19 & 17, we've been married for 8 years not far off 9 the speed this year is going
Talk soon 
Mandy


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya Helen,

Just wanted to welcome you to Fertility friends, and wish you the best of luck for your upcoming treatment.  

Marie xx


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies, I am still trying to grasp all the abbreviations, like BFP whats that mean? and DH ( I gather its something to do with the other half) but then it does'nt take much to get me confused I'm a dizzy blonde LOL!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Welcome to FF, hope all your dreams come true! 
  

BFP is Big Fat Positive
DH is Darling or dearest Husband

If you look at the home page you can look up a list of various abbreviations, they take some getting used to!

Siobhan x


----------



## cheese (Jan 14, 2006)

hi im not sure if anyone is there but here goes............ive had no periods for 3 and half years now and ive recently been told i have pcos, i am desperate to have a baby but thats not going to happen with no periods. Im trying to loose weight..but its so hard,


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi cheese and helen - welcome to both of u

U will love this site and will make so many friends it has been a god send to me!

Ive just had a HSG today so feeling a bit weepy and not sure why!!

Hope to speak more soon

Kate


----------

